# Waterbury, VT Area



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be staying at a B & B here next month. I'm trying to plan out some routes and while the side roads look good, they also look like a maze to me. I don't use a GPS and rely on just printed maps still. (I know I'm a dinosaur).

The place is very near route 100. I tried to get a look at it from satellite view but it's hard to tell how good the shoulder is. Does anyone have experience with riding on it?

I still may attempt to plan a side road route. I'll be staying on Guptil Road and was trying to map a route over to Barnes Hill Road. It just looks very confusing for someone who have never been there.

Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

There can be lots of cars but generally 100 is very good. 
Use street view, not satellite view.

For example just North of Waterbury on the say to Stowe: https://www.google.com/maps/@44.402...4!1s6ABdPEC6ZOdjli8UqN0uyQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> There can be lots of cars but generally 100 is very good.
> Use street view, not satellite view.
> 
> For example just North of Waterbury on the say to Stowe: https://www.google.com/maps/@44.402...4!1s6ABdPEC6ZOdjli8UqN0uyQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Thanks. At least I’ll know route 100 is an option if I can’t do the side roads. Hopefully, route 100 doesn’t miss most of the good hills!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking at the map 100 seems to follow the valley between the two mountain ranges. You would likely have to get off it for hills. I guess it also depends on how far you are planning on going and if have a loop planned or out and back or if you had specific gaps planned.

Heading south you could do lincoln and app gap in under 60 miles with near 6k ft.

Hmm... quality on images seems to be getting reduced, not sure how useful the following will be.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

May be worth checking out the old Stowe Road Race loop. Makes me think of those once dominant Stowe-Shimano teams of long ago.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I ended up doing the two rides I’ve linked to below. I enjoyed both. 

The first had way more traffic as it hit 100 and 15 up past Johnson, VT. The best part was Stagecoach between the two. The pavement was great and there was little traffic. It also had the highest grade at over 11%. I hit 49MPH on the return and that was straight into the wind. The only really lousy part was going through Stowe because there was construction going on. Parts of the road were downright dangerous due to the traffic and bad pavement.

The other ride was 62 miles and almost all of it was quiet. It had a total of 8 miles of gravel but it was in pretty good shape.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30607872

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30608000


----------

